# small clear bugs



## shrekels (Dec 29, 2008)

i have a 55g tank i had smae fich in it bt i got rid of most of them and there is only a pleco and a rubber lib pleco in it now i do weekly water changes and i noticed small almost clear bugs or something all ove rthe rocks what is it and what do i do??????


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Are they worms or bugs? 
How big?

*Google: *
nematodes
planaria
argulus, (fish louse)

and see if any of the pictures match what you're seeing then get back to me and I'll hopefully tell you exactly what you need to do.

Robin


----------



## shrekels (Dec 29, 2008)

they are bugs and they are the size of a needle point


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Not the picture I was looking for but check this out:

http://www.nishikigoi-info.com/koi-health/argulus.html

While you're trying to figure this out do a partial water change and siphon the gravel.

Robin


----------



## shrekels (Dec 29, 2008)

i did that and i do every week it kind of looks like hose bugd they are not on the fish just on the glass and the gravel


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.junglelabs.com/pages/aquariu ... sp?item=64

Jungle Parasite guard says it will treat fish lice. I think you're going to have to be fairly aggressive with the treatment tho since this is a tough bug to get rid of.

You're lucky in that you only have the two fish. 
Since fish lice don't spend all of their time on the fish my suggestion would be to remove the two fish to a bare-bottom spare tank and treat them in that tank with the Jungle Parasite guard. At the same time I would treat the main tank and do tons of partial water changes and gravel siphonings with the goal being to remove as many of the free swimming lice and their eggs as possible. 
You might even consider treating the two fish in the spare tank and completely breaking down the main tank and starting from scratch. Not fun I know but these are not easy buys to get rid of .

Robin


----------



## shrekels (Dec 29, 2008)

how do these things get in the tank anyway


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

They can come in on just about anything that comes from an infected tank: water, fish, plant material, substrate, etc. 
They are on my list for THE most creepy fish ailments.

Please let us know how it goes and good luck. 

Robin


----------



## shrekels (Dec 29, 2008)

ok thank you tons i will keep you posted


----------



## shrekels (Dec 29, 2008)

i took the fish out and put them in a diff tank and shut off the filter to drain the 55 and it sat for an few hour then i sterted to see little small worms what do i do now will that same jungle stuff work for both


----------



## shrekels (Dec 29, 2008)

my fish are all fine thanks for your help


----------

